# Irregular AF after cyst removal?



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi there, 
I had a large simple cyst (8cm) removed from my left ovary in May.
Since the Op, my cycle has been all over the place which is so frustrating as my periods were previously very regular.
Has anyone else experienced this?
As I'm due to start treatment soon, its even more frustrating, as its harder to predict the timing of things.
All advice appreciated  
Love and Luck
x


----------

